# Fish Store across border



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Thinking about going across the border to do some shopping. Is there any aquarium stores besides petco?
Thanks!!!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/seattle-fish-stores-6158/


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Clark Feed n Seed. They have some odd ball and rarely seen stock. As well as the regular stock. (Neons, cardinals, etc.) They are just 20 minutes from the border just past Bellis Fair.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks guys!!!
anymore stores?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Clarks Feed and Seed is in Downtown Bellingham. Good store lots of stock and accessories...not the cheapest place on earth but with the Canuck buck being higher than the US buck you should get a good deal...just watch the exchange rate. Last time I was there, they had some awesome plants and large driftwood pieces.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Has anyone got hassel at the border coming back with fish, plants, equipment...etc...
Is it legal to bring these back?
Thanks!


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

I spoke to the customs agent and it is just 12%HST they want. Last time they had some aspidoras that I haven't seen up here but was worried about bringing them up. As they made me pay customs or HST for my plecocaves, I decided to ask while I was there. Good luck.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks bunnyrabbit!
aspidoras are pretty good looking =)
where did you buy the pleco caves from?


----------



## fish_r_kewl (Sep 3, 2010)

I like going to Bridges (Bridges Pets, Gifts & Water Gardens) in Marysville. Gorgeous store, but the prices are the same as up here, and I haven't really seen anything to get excited about (ie: I haven't bought anything there).


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Got them from plecocaves.com. It was cheaper to get the box shipped to Blaine and then brought up here.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

bunnyrabbit said:


> Clark Feed n Seed. They have some odd ball and rarely seen stock. As well as the regular stock. (Neons, cardinals, etc.) They are just 20 minutes from the border just past Bellis Fair.


+1 on clark's feed n seed....downtown bellingham on railroad ave, block away from the bus station. ask for travis. nice guy and knows his stuff.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I've seen some awesome looking bettas at petco across the border last week. I was wondering if anybody brought some to canada recently. Any problems and did you have to pay anything at the border? I would buy only 1 or 2.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

I just came back from clarks, they had some peacocks in and some new gobys.

@bunnyrabbit thx for sharing ur experience bringin fish over! Now i can get that fish i wanted.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm going down to do some outlet shopping tomorrow, and also gonna go grab some supplies too~!
So besides Clark Feed & Seed, and Petco/Petsmart, any other good/cheap store that I can go visit??
(Supplies only, no fish)


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Just came back~! A quick update for you guys~

- Clark's Feed & Seeds: Some items seems about the same rate as here, or just slightly cheaper... But still a great place to check out~!
- Petco: $1 a gallon sale until OCT 22nd.

- Jones & Co. Pets: They have 10G tank for $10(until... I forgot), if you are too lazy to get Petco's membership card. They also gonna have anniversary sales on OCT 1st & 2nd.
They also got some GloFish... But at the same time, they also carry dyed-fish...


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i havent heard of jones & co pets, where are they located at? i thought you were looking for a place that was only supplies cuz i found out about this place called conway tropical fish. it's on the way to the outlets. next time i head down... i wanna go check it out.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

It's right cross the outlet, near the other side of the exit 200.
I was gonna go visit Conway tropical, but didn't have enough time to do it... 
Maybe next time then~


----------

